# Remote fill - connection to US propane tank



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

It's a right pain in the bum, well knee caps, to fill my propane tank due to it being under the van (we are talking B class campervan here). I have this idea to fit a recessed filler higher up on the side of the van which would make fill up a doddle. 

Presently have the standard ACME male thread and the Euro bayonet adapter on the tank. If the ACME fitting is unscrewed presumably will be left with a NPT female threaded hole :?: What size is this and where can I get an adapter to fit the 8mm copper pipe from the filler? 

Tried a few car LPG converters but they seem clueless when a US tank is mentioned :roll: only BSP fittings. 

If the above is not possible then I could change to a Euro tank (and gain 80% shut off 8) ) they are similar sizes but the mountings are different and will be a lot off hassle  

Has anyone used the extra long bayonet adaptor sold by ABP, any good? he will forget and drive off with that poking out and rip it off  

Carol


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Carol

I would guess that your tank is a Manchester tank so has a 80% shut off valve any way.

I would suggest that you speak to MH autogas about an adapter as they seem to know what they are doing and have probably come accross this before

MTH Autogas 01594 563538 
The Old Forestry Workshop 
Castlemain Parkend 
Lydney 
Gloucester 
GL15 4HH

A thread about them can be found here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-25542.html


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

eddievanbitz said:


> Hi Carol
> 
> I would guess that your tank is a Manchester tank so has a 80% shut off valve any way.


Thanks Eddie. Yes it is a Manchester tank, no 80% shut off (built 2000l) has the little bleed off screw (forgotten the proper name for it  ). We do not have a problem with this, I know others are frightened by it though 

Will speak to MTH again, did so at a show 2 years ago they thought their fill hose would screw straight in. I am not convinced it is as easy as that, there is the oneway valve on the tank end of this hose as well.

Carol


----------

